# Erotische Kontakte



## Druschba (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

Ich kenne nicht den Altersdurchschnitt der Benutzer der Buffed-Plattform, doch in Anbetracht der Thematisierung von Spielen und auch MMORPG's und eigenen Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich, wird hier ebenfalls eine jüngere unter 18 jährige Personengruppe angesprochen. Wenngleich es eine höhere Anzahl an über 18-Jährigen auf dieser Seite geben wird, ist doch zu beachten, welche Wirkung die Platzierung solcher Werbung auf jüngere Mitglieder der "Zockergemeinschaft" haben könnte. Ich möchte die Betreiber der Webseite an ihre gesellschaftliche Verantwortung erinnern, die sich ab einer bestimmten gesellschaftlichen Perzeption einfach darstellt. Werbung mit dem Inhalt "Erotische Kontakte ab €19.90 im Monat" gehören sicherlich nicht auf diese Plattform. Wenn ich mich irre, ließe ich mich auch eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2008)

Buffed ist nicht unmittelbar für die Art der Werbung verantwortlich. Wenn ihr Werbung entdeckt, die sich sexuellen Inhaltes bedient, meldet es an ZAM oder einen Moderator. Nach einer erfolgreichen Prüfung wird diese anstößige Werbung entfernt.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

oder ihr blockt eben selbige^^ beim Firefox mit AdBlock Plus^^


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2008)

Druschba schrieb:


> "Erotische Kontakte ab &#8364;19.90 im Monat"


Die meisten Minderjährigen hier haben doch nichtmal die Kohle, um ihr 12,-&#8364; WoW Abo zu bezahlen. Denke mal, dass das da eher weniger problematisch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sieht hier grad ne Werbung für Sofort-Rente ... ist auch nicht unbedingt die Altersgruppe von buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2008)

Ein Screenshot wäre nett und die Uhrzeit, wann der Banner aufgetaucht ist. Also nicht bei der Sofort-Rente sondern für die "erotischen Kontakte".


----------



## M14u (20. Dezember 2008)

ich fände sowas shon toll


----------



## Syane (21. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6167:aaaa.jpg]

Ich glaube er meinte das ...war das einzige mit 19:99€ das ich nebenbei bemerkt habe. Aber  ich glaube das ist eher ne Singelbörse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druschba (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Also der Banner war mit dem besagten Text in der Bannerrotation. Habe aber leider keinen Screenshot gemacht.
Die genaue Uhrzeit war ca. 12.15 Uhr 20.12.08.
Die Weiterleitung brachte die Seite von C-Date zum Vorschein.


also keine "harmlose" Singelbörse.

edit: Habe gerade einige Minuten F5 gedrückt. Der Banner kam nicht mehr vor. Hat sich dann wohl erledigt. Ich werde jetzt erstmal den Stromanbieter wechseln, mir ein Auto mieten und mit meiner neuen Partnerin ein paar schöne Weihnachtsfotos an Freunde verschicken.


Druschba


----------



## ZAM (21. Dezember 2008)

Angesichts der Tatsache das keine Geschlechtsteile oder Brüste zu sehen sind, sollte die Werbung für die "erotischen Kontakte" trotzdem nur zu entsprechend erwachsener Uhrzeit auftauchen. Aber wenn es den ganzen Tag über eingeblendet wird... Ich gebe es weiter.


----------



## Biggus (21. Dezember 2008)

So langsam würde ich mir mal einen neuen Werbe-Banner-Service suchen, nachdem die das jetzt zum zig malsten verkackt haben :>


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde vielmehr diese L-förmige Hammerdeal.de Werbung nervig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Tante Edith hat grad gesehen, dass die sich scheinbar erledigt hat.


----------



## Druschba (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ok hat sich dann doch nicht erledigt. Der Werbelink ist immer noch in der Bannerrotation. Hier der Screenshot vom 22.12.08 8.51 Uhr

[attachment=6179ates.JPG]



Druschba


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2008)

Druschba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ok hat sich dann doch nicht erledigt. Der Werbelink ist immer noch in der Bannerrotation. Hier der Screenshot vom 22.12.08 8.51 Uhr
> 
> ruschba



Ungeduld ist der weg zur dunklen Seite der Macht, vor allem wenn man erwartet, dass übers Wochenende jemand springt, wenn man schreit. Jedoch ist die Resonanz auf den Störfaktor der Banner gering (dieser Thread), um es beim verantwortlichen Werbeverteiler als echt störend anzubringen. Wie schon geschrieben - es gibt keine Geschlechtsteile, Brüste oder Nackte Haut zu sehen - auch nicht auf der Zielseite - die Altersgrenze zur Anmeldung ist ebenfalls 18 und ohne Anmeldung kommt man nicht über die Startseite hinaus - um effektiver etwas zu tun, fehlt die "Stört mich"-Resonanz.


----------



## Uktawa (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

also ich muss mir heute mal etwas "Luft" verschaffen da mich die "Optik" der Buffed Site in den letzten Wochen doch immer mehr und mehr an eine drittklassige Website erinnert, die sich dadurch finanziert das sie mit "fragwürdigen" Werbebannern, Werbung für "fragwürdige" Seiten macht.

Buffed.de ist ein (nach Euren Worten!) Portal für Online Spiele und hat somit (wie wir ja alle wissen) eine grosse Masse an Lesern/Nutzern. Der Altersdurchschnitt hierbei beträgt sich 16-22, da ja doch ein großer Teil der Nutzer in den Bereich "Jugendliche" fallen dürfte.
Um so fragwürdiger finde ich es das man dann Werbung auf der Seite findet die auf Erotisch Inhalte, versteckten Kostenfallen (diverse Dienste mit Kostenabrechnung über SmS oder Handy ect) und anderen doch fragwürdigen Inhalten findet.
Buffed hat seinen Nutzern gegenüber auch eine gewisse Verantwortung wie ich finde. Wenn man eine Website betreibt so ist man auch morlisch für deren Inhalte verantwortlich. Und dazu gehören auch diverse Werbebanner. Ich störe mich nicht an der Werbung im Allgemeinen. Viel mehr geht es mir persönlich um Werbebanner die auf Seiten weiter leiten in denen man Angebote mit versteckten Kostenfallen (Handyklingeltöte, Handy Spy Software usw) findet die zu nichts anderem dienen als Jugendlich mit "Angeboten" zu locken die teilweise fragwürdig sind. Von Werbebannern die auf erotische Inhalte abzielen ganz zu schweigen.
Ich finde es auch NICHT in Ordnung wenn die Betreiber von Buffed sich aus der Verantwortung ziehen wollen (jedenfalls erweckt es oft den Eindruck) wenn sie sagen "Für die Werbung sind wir nicht verantwortlich, das macht eine externe Firma". 
Buffed.de verursacht Kosten (das solte jedem klar sein) und finanziert sich sicher nicht allein durch den Verkauf diverser Fanartikel oder Zeitschriften. Aber man sollte sehr wohl auf die Art der Werbung achten und auf Werbung mit Niveau achten. Werbung zu Spielen und alles rund um das Thema Onlinegames ect wären absolut akzeptabel. 
Ich möchte Buffed sicherlich nicht an den Karren fahren, aber dennoch möchte ich Kritik üben da ich persönlich das Gefühl habe das man bei der Wahl der Werbung mehr auf den Euro als auf deren Inhalt schaut.

Deshalb gibt es von mir ein "Daumen runter!" 


MfG Uktawa


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Dezember 2008)

Standardantwort: Wenn dir sowas auffällt, Screenshot machen, Datum & Uhrzeit und an ZAM melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch NICHT in Ordnung wenn die Betreiber von Buffed sich aus der Verantwortung ziehen wollen (jedenfalls erweckt es oft den Eindruck) wenn sie sagen "Für die Werbung sind wir nicht verantwortlich, das macht eine externe Firma".



Wo tun sie das denn? Wenn eine solche auch von buffed.de ungewollte Werbung kommt, Screenshot und es wird weitergegeben damit sie entfernt wird.
Wenn Du glaubst dass die Werbung von der Redaktion handverlesen wird bzw. sowas angeboten wird dann lebst Du im Traumland.

Was wäre die Alternative? - Keine Werbung und den Laden dicht machen.


----------



## Greeki (23. Dezember 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Der Altersdurchschnitt hierbei beträgt sich 16-22, da ja doch ein großer Teil der Nutzer in den Bereich "Jugendliche" fallen dürfte.



Genau wie du kenne ich keine User Stats aber ich würde den Durchschnitt höher ansiedeln eher in den Bereich 18-24, aber das ganze sind von beiden Seiten nur Spekulationen.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Um so fragwürdiger finde ich es das man dann Werbung auf der Seite findet die auf Erotisch Inhalte,



Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich... was gibts gegen Erotik zu sagen? JEDER tut es, ab 16 ist es überall legal usw. Ganz ehrlich mich kotzt diese Scheinheiligkeit an, Sex und alles was dazu gehört (auch die Partnersuche) sind natürliche Sachen, aber in der heutigen Gesellschaft einfach teilweise ein totales Tabu Thema.



Uktawa schrieb:


> versteckten Kostenfallen (diverse Dienste mit Kostenabrechnung über SmS oder Handy ect) und anderen doch fragwürdigen Inhalten findet.



Soweit ich weiß kümmert sich Zam darum das solche Werbebanner nicht lange in der Rotation sind, aber da es zig solcher Seiten gibt die natürlich werben rutschen da auch desöfteren welche rein.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Buffed hat seinen Nutzern gegenüber auch eine gewisse Verantwortung wie ich finde.



Buffed bzw. Computec hat keine Verantwortung. Sie sind ein Unternehmen das keinen Bildungsauftrag nach gehen muss/soll.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Website betreibt so ist man auch morlisch für deren Inhalte verantwortlich.



Deswegen widmet sich Zam auch intensiv solchen Beschwerde Threads.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch NICHT in Ordnung wenn die Betreiber von Buffed sich aus der Verantwortung ziehen wollen (jedenfalls erweckt es oft den Eindruck) wenn sie sagen "Für die Werbung sind wir nicht verantwortlich, das macht eine externe Firma".



Entweder so oder es gibt einen Menschen der die ganze Werbung verwalten muss... bzw. eher ne ganze Abteilung, denn Werbung finden, einbaun usw. ist ne Heidenarbeit und die Mehrkosten müssen auch erstmal reinkommen...

Zur Wiederholung: Ich bin kein Buffed Mitarbeiter.


----------



## mgh (23. Dezember 2008)

Die  Werbung ist um einiges mehr als früher!

Mich nerven nur die, die ohne anklicken kommen 
und dann so lustige symbole haben; wenn man aufs x drückt macht
sich die seite auf zb !
Macht die weg wenns geht xD


mfg
MGH


----------



## DruffDruff (23. Dezember 2008)

AdBlockPlus installieren und die Seiten dafür abstrafen, dass sie auf so aggressive Werbemethoden setzen.

Vor 5 Jahren gabs auch schon Werbung und ich bin ohne werbeblockung ausgekommen, weil mir nicht alle 20 Sekunden ein Flashbanner, 3 Werbepopups und irgendwelche seltsamen Sound um die Ohren geflogen sind. Mir persönlich ist es mittlerweile auch scheiss egal, ob die Seiten auf diese Werbung angewiesen sind, da es anscheinend genug Verrückte gibt, die sich diesen Werbewahn freiwillig antun.


----------



## Uktawa (23. Dezember 2008)

Also um das noch mal klar zu stellen, ich hab nix gegen Werbung im Allgemeinen. Auch wenn sie hier zunimmt und sehr nerven kann. Mir geht es einzig allein darum das man einfach mal mehr auf den Inhalt der Werbung achtet. Eigendlich dachte ich immer buffed.de hat einen gewissen "Standart" unter den man nicht fallen möchte. Bei manchen Werbebannern allerdings erscheint mir das dann sehr fraglich. Weil sie einfach so garnicht zu einem Onlinespiele-Portal passen.


----------



## German Psycho (23. Dezember 2008)

ich wär dafür dass man die werbung einfach nicht beachtet. in der hoffnung, dass die werbenden es dann irgendwann aufgeben ...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Dezember 2008)

oder man nutzt Firefox + Adblock Plus^^ dann sind WERBEBANNER kein thema^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem an Adblock Plus ist nur das es gerne mal komplette Websites zerschießt und sie unbenutzbar werden^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Problem an Adblock Plus ist nur das es gerne mal komplette Websites zerschießt und sie unbenutzbar werden^^


also das Problem hatte i bis dato net und i benutze es schon recht lange und surfe auch wild durch die Weltgeschichte^^
Also i benutze AdBlock Plus sowie NoScript als Addons für den FF und hach absolut Ruhe keine Werbung keine PopUps etc^^
Aber des is jedem selbst überlassen^^
Aja und zum Thema..Sex is net schlimm.. die heutige Jugend um einiges weiter als wir es damals waren (bin heute 26 Jahre jung) udn es wird sich ja auch drum gekümmert also im endeffekt: Gut is^^


----------

